# Looking for a Red or Brown pet next year



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I've heard good things about Lumiere, but I've got no personal experience with them.


----------



## BiancaWW (Mar 8, 2020)

I did talk to them this year, but we have to wait till next. They do not have any health warranty unfortunately but checked out in all other ways.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi,

When you say health warranty, what are you thinking a breeder should offer? A quality breeder will stand behind their puppies, rain or shine, whether there's a warranty in place or not. Warranties, guarantees, contracts can all be difficult to enforce legally on either side.

For health warranty or guarantees, what you are better off looking for is the health testing done on the dam and sire. If that info is not on the website, definitely ask the breeder what testing was done and where will the results be found. A puppy "health guarantee" can actually favor the breeder rather than the buyer.

By doing the proper genetic and other health testing on the parents, the puppies will almost certainly be free of the genetic hazards their breed may be subject to. That's like having pre-paid insurance for these testable conditions and diseases.

From the OFA website:

*POODLE , STANDARD *
OFA-CHIC Health Testing Requirements
The OFA, working with the breed's parent club, recommends the following basic health screening tests for all breeding stock. Dogs meeting these basic health screening requirements will be issued Canine Health Information Center (CHIC) numbers. For CHIC certification, all results do not need to be normal, but they must all be in the public domain so that responsible breeders can make more informed breeding decisions. For potential puppy buyers, CHIC certification is a good indicator the breeder responsibly factors good health into their selection criteria. The breed specific list below represents the basic health screening recommendations. It is not all encompassing. There may be other health screening tests appropriate for this breed. And, there may be other health concerns for which there is no commonly accepted screening protocol available.

*Hip Dysplasia* (One of the following)
OFA Evaluation ➚
PennHIP Evaluation
*Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist*
Results registered with OFA ➚
*Health Elective (One of the following tests)* (One of the following)
OFA Thyroid evaluation from an approved laboratory ➚
OFA SA Evaluation from an approved dermapathologist ➚
Congenital Cardiac Exam ➚
Advanced Cardiac Exam ➚
Notes
In addition to the breed specific requirements above, a CHIC requirement across all participating breeds is that the dog must be permanently identified via microchip or tattoo in order to qualify for a CHIC number.

CHIC numbers generate automatically within 1 to 2 weeks after all the required test results have been registered with the OFA.

For dogs residing outside the US or Canada, owners may submit their country's equivalent health screening results for listing on the OFA website. These requests are reviewed on a case by case basis and fees apply. Once these results have been recorded with the OFA, owners may request CHIC numbers if they've met all the CHIC requirements through regular registrations or international equivalents. These requests are handled on a case by case basis.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'd given some breeder names in your other thread. Here's a link to a site that has a few standard breeders nearer to you, breeding your preferred colors.

In order to be listed on this site the breeders must do all appropriate health testing for the sires and dams they breed in their variety - toy, miniature or standard.



"Poodle Breeders" Standard Poodles, Miniature Poodles, Toy Poodles Breeders Directory!



This link is very informative regarding the value of health testing of the dam and sire.





__





A very brief discussion of genetic testing || PoodlesOnline.com!






www.poodlesonline.com


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

To build on Rose n Poos... health guarantees I see usually just cover congenital issues. And usually last 6 months to 2 years. Actual health guarantees are usually very short. I think Misha's breeder had a 72 hour guarantee that required vet confirmation of any issue. I don't think you can really expect a breeder to guarantee health when most of that's dependent on the buyer's care.

Actually, the most extensive guarantees I usually see are from the most disreputable breeders. The reason for this being that they don't health test the parents. So they'll give these extravagant guarantees that actually aren't enforceable at all. Or they're banking on the fact that most buyers will refuse to give back a pup they have bonded with. So they might guarantee health for 5 years.... if you return your dog and they'll give you a new one. But I don't think many people are willing to give up their pup for a replacement after they've bonded. So most often guarantees like that are useless. They're generally not guaranteeing to cover the health costs.


----------

